# Ναι, εκπίπτουν οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στον ΟΑΕΕ



## Count Baltar (Feb 7, 2013)

Φίλτατοι,

μόλις επέστρεψα από συνάντηση με το λογιστή μου. Εννοώ κανονική συνάντηση, στο γραφείο του, με ησυχία, χωρίς να χτυπάνε τηλέφωνα. Όλα αυτά τα λέω για να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν επρόκειτο για τη γνωστή επικοινωνία στα πεταχτά από το τηλέφωνο, που μάλλον γεννά, παρά λύνει απορίες, αλλά για κανονικό Q & A session.

Λοιπόν: όπως θα ξέρετε, οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές εκπίπτουν. Πώς εκπίπτουν όμως; 
Κάθε φορά που πληρώνουμε, περνάμε το αντίστοιχο ποσό στα βιβλία μας. Δημιουργούμε στο βιβλίο εσόδων εξόδων στήλη "ασφαλιστικές εισφορές" ή κάτι τέτοιο, και εκεί περνάμε το ποσό που *πληρώσαμε*.
Παράδειγμα: τώρα στις 31/1, πληρώσαμε τις εισφορές 6ου διμήνου του 2012. *Αυτό *το ποσό θα περάσουμε με ημερομηνία 31/1/2013 (ή την ημέρα της πραγματικής πληρωμής, αν είναι άλλη) στο βιβλίο εσόδων εξόδων. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, η πληρωμή του 6ου διμήνου του 2013, που θα γίνει μέσα στον Ιανουάριο του 2014, θα περαστεί στα έξοδα του 2014.
Παράδειγμα περιπλοκότερο (και υπερβολικό, καθότι η υπερβολή, όπως ξέρετε όλοι, είναι η μαία της κατανόησης): έστω ότι το 2012 δεν πληρώσατε μία, και κάνετε διακανονισμό και αρχίζετε από 1/1/2013 να πληρώνετε σε μηνιαίες δόσεις. Κάθε μήνα θα περνάτε το ποσό που *πληρώσατε*. Δηλαδή δόσεις διακανονισμού, κανονικές εισφορές διμήνου, όλα!

Προσοχή: μιλάμε για το ποσό που πληρώνεται, βάσει της εκάστοτε απόδειξης πληρωμής.

Ελπίζω να διαφώτισα. Όποιος έχει κάτι να συμπληρώσει/διορθώσει/άλλο, εδώ είμαστε.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2013)

Έχω μια ερώτηση: Γιατί πρέπει οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές να περνιούνται στα βιβλία εσόδων-εξόδων; Μέχρι τώρα τις βάζαμε στο Ε1 στον αντίστοιχο κωδικό. Πότε άλλαξε η διαδικασία;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2013)

Ναι, κι εγώ έτσι έκανα ως τώρα, πότε άλλαξε;


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 8, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω μια ερώτηση: Γιατί πρέπει οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές να περνιούνται στα βιβλία εσόδων-εξόδων; Μέχρι τώρα τις βάζαμε στο Ε1 στον αντίστοιχο κωδικό. Πότε άλλαξε η διαδικασία;



Τώρα. Με το καινούργιο φορολογικό. Στη φορολογική δήλωση για τα εισοδήματα του 2012 οι εισφορές θα περαστούν κανονικά στον οικείο κωδικό, ο οποίος θα πάψει να υπάρχει στα "έντυπα" της δήλωσης από του χρόνου.

Επίσης, έτσι τώρα εκπίπτουν ολόκληρες. (Μέχρι, βέβαια, να αλλάξει γνώμη κάνας απ' αυτούς στην Κ.Σ. και να μας βάζει να τους τραβάμε καμιά αναμόρφωση.)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2013)

Έστειλα ένα email στον λογιστή μου για το θέμα και πήρα την εξής απάντηση:

Αυτό που άλλαξε είναι ότι εκπίπτουν πάλι εξ ολοκλήρου (για τις δηλώσεις τήρησης του 2013 που θα γίνουν το 2014) οι ασφαλιστικές μας εισφορές. Αυτές παραδοσιακά μπαίνουν στη δήλωση του Ε1 και όχι στο Ε3 (άρα όχι και στα βιβλία), βάσει των βεβαιώσεων του ασφαλιστικού φορέα. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό που είπε ο συνάδελφος γιατί δεν έχω διαβάσει καμιά τέτοια διευκρινιστική (δεν έχει βγει τέτοια) και βέβαια ούτε μας είπανε και κάτι τέτοιο σε πρόσφατο σεμινάριο. Θα το διασταυρώσω πάντως εκ νέου στην εφορία και θα σας απαντήσω πάλι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 8, 2013)

Εμ, ένας από τους λόγους που πόσταρα είναι και για να το διασταυρώσουμε! Θενκς, Αλεξάνδρα. Παρακολουθούμε το ζήτημα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 11, 2013)

Λοιπόν, ο λογιστής μου με παρέπεμψε ΣΤΟΝ ΝΟΜΟ 2238 ΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ 4110/2013
ΑΡΘΡΟ 31, ΠΑΡΑΓΡ. 1, ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ α ΥΠΟΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ εε'

διαβάζοντας και εγώ την υποπερίπτωση αυτή, καταλήγω στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα με τον λογιστή μου.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 11, 2013)

Μόλις μου έστειλαν αυτήν την πληροφορία:

Από 1/1/2013 μπορείτε να καταχωρίζετε τις εισφορές στο ασφαλιστικό σας ταμείο (π.χ. ΟΑΕΕ) στις δαπάνες του βιβλίου Εσόδων-Εξόδων σας (ώστε να μειώνετε τα κέρδη σας). Κατά την υποβολή της δήλωσης Φόρου Εισοδήματος 2013 θα έχετε τις εξής δύο επιλογές:

1. Να δηλώσετε τα κέρδη σας (όπως προκύπτουν από το βιβλίο Εσόδων-Εξόδων σας) ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και να φορολογηθείτε με βάση τα όσα ισχύουν για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (δύο κλίμακες, μηδέν αφορολόγητο), ή

2. Να αφαιρέσετε το σύνολο των ασφαλιστικών σας εισφορών από τα έσοδά σας (αλλά μόνο αυτές, όχι και τις υπόλοιπες δαπάνες σας) και να δηλώσετε το υπόλοιπο που θα προκύψει ως εισόδημα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες ώστε να φορολογηθείτε με την κλίμακα των μισθωτών (που προβλέπει και αφορολόγητο με τη συλλογή αποδείξεων ύψους 25% του συνολικού εισδοδήματός σας). Προϋπόθεση για να μπορείτε να το κάνετε αυτό είναι το 75% τουλάχιστον του εισοδήματός σας ως ελεύθερου επαγγελματία να προέρχεται από έως τρεις (3) πελάτες σας.

(και από κάτω είχε σύνδεσμο προς αυτό εδώ το νήμα!) 

Για να δούμε...


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 11, 2013)

Η δεύτερη παράγραφος (2) περιγράφει όλα όσα μου ανέλυσε ο λογιστής μου, αλλά ξέχασα εντελώς να τα κοινοποιήσω εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2013)

Απαντήστε μου και στην εξής απορία: 
Είναι ιδέα μου ή αν έχουμε έναν (οιονεί) μισθωτό της από πάνω περίπτωσης με καθαρό εισόδημα (μετά την αφαίρεση των εισφορών) 50.000 και έναν ελ. επαγγελματία με καθαρό εισόδημα (μετά την αφαίρεση όλων των δαπανών του) 50.000, ο μισθωτός συνολικά θα πληρώσει περισσότερο φόρο; Δείτε εδώ π.χ.

*Μισθωτός*
Για τις πρώτες 42.000 πληρώνει φόρο 10.940. 
Για τις επόμενες 8.000 πληρώνει φόρο 42%, δηλαδή 3.360.
Σύνολο για τις 50.000 = 14.300

*Επαγγελματίας*
50.000 επί 26% = 13.000

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι για τον επαγγελματία, τα 50.000 καθαρά μπορεί να σημαίνουν πολύ περισσότερα πριν από την αφαίρεση των δαπανών του. Αν θέλει να φορολογηθεί σαν μισθωτός, θα πρέπει να ξεχάσει αυτές τις δαπάνες και να αφαιρέσει μόνο τις ασφαλ. εισφορές.

Αν έχουμε 42.000 καθαρό εισόδημα:
*Μισθωτός *10.940
*Επαγγελματίας* 10.920.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 11, 2013)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται ότι τα λες. Ελπίζω να μη θες να κάνουμε κουβέντα για το πόσο δίκαιο/λογικό/αποδοτικό/άλλο είναι αυτό το φορολογικό σύστημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2013)

Αγαπητέ Κόμη, την παραπομπή όπου μας στέλνεις στο #7 δεν μπορώ να την δω (μου ζητάει εγγραφή και συνδρομή).


----------



## rogne (Feb 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αγαπητέ Κόμη, την παραπομπή όπου μας στέλνεις στο #7 δεν μπορώ να την δω (μου ζητάει εγγραφή και συνδρομή).



Ανοίγει κανονικά το λινκ, με κλικ πάνω στο Άρθρο 31. Το απόσπασμα στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Κόμης λέει: 



> 1. Το καθαρό εισόδημα των επιχειρήσεων που τηρούν βιβλία με την απλογραφική ή διπλογραφική μέθοδο εξευρίσκεται λογιστικώς με έκπτωση από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα, όπως αυτά ορίζονται στο προηγούμενο άρθρο, των ακόλουθων εξόδων με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων των άρθρων 51Α και 51Β του παρόντος:
> 
> (...)
> 
> εε) Του ποσού της δαπάνης των εισφορών που καταβάλλονται σε ταμεία ασφάλισης, εφόσον η καταβολή τους είναι υποχρεωτική από το νόμο, καθώς και το ποσό των καταβαλλόμενων εισφορών στις περιπτώσεις προαιρετικής ασφάλισης σε ταμεία που έχουν συσταθεί με νόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2013)

Περίεργο...
Ευχ, rogne!


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 11, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, rogne, για το συμμάζεμα. Έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει εγώ εξαρχής - μου πέρασε απ' το μυαλό, αλλά έτρεχα πανικόβλητος και δεν πρόλαβα.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 12, 2013)

rogne said:


> εε) *Του ποσού* της δαπάνης των εισφορών που καταβάλλονται σε ταμεία ασφάλισης, εφόσον η καταβολή τους είναι υποχρεωτική από το νόμο, καθώς και *το ποσό* των καταβαλλόμενων εισφορών στις περιπτώσεις προαιρετικής ασφάλισης σε ταμεία που έχουν συσταθεί με νόμο.


Πού είναι ο Νίκελ να σχολιάσει το συντακτικόν του θέματος; :twit:


----------



## eternaltourist (Apr 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους συναδέλφους/συναδέλφισσες του φόρουμ,

Έχω μερικές απορίες σχετικά με την αναγραφή των ασφ. εισφορών στο βιβλίο εσόδων-εξόδων. Εφόσον οι εισφορές δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ, υποθέτω ότι δεν τις συμπεριλαμβάνουμε στις περιοδικές ΦΠΑ. Δεν θα ήταν πιο λογικό και εύκολο να κάνουμε μία μόνο εγγραφή στο τέλος του έτους με το συνολικό ποσό που καταβάλλαμε σύμφωνα με τη βεβαίωση του ΟΑΕΕ; 

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Πάνος


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2013)

Καλώς όρισες, Πάνο.

Λογικό φαίνεται αυτό που λες, και νομίζω ότι γίνεται. Δηλαδή, νομίζω πως μπορείς να τις περνάς στα βιβλία κάθε δίμηνο ή μια φορά τον χρόνο. Ούτως ή άλλως, δεν επιτρέπεται να τις περνάς στα βιβλία αν δεν τις έχεις πληρώσει, δηλαδή το ειδοποιητήριο δεν είναι παραστατικό. 

Αλλά ας περιμένουμε μήπως είναι κανένας πιο ενημερωμένος από μένα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2013)

Σωστά, το ειδοποιητήριο δεν αρκεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 23, 2013)

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, επειδή στα βιβλία περνάμε μόνο εισφορές που έχουμε πληρώσει μέσα στο ημερολογιακό έτος, δεν μας κάνει η βεβαίωση του ΟΑΕΕ. Αυτή δείχνει τις εισφορές του έτους, αλλά ως γνωστόν, στο τέλος Ιανουαρίου πληρώνουμε το τελευταίο δίμηνο του προηγούμενου έτους. Αυτό μπαίνει στα βιβλία, όπως και τα επόμενα δίμηνα μέχρι το τέλος Νοεμβρίου. Δηλαδή, στα βιβλία μας για το 2013 θα περάσουμε το 6ο δίμηνο του 2012 και τα πρώτα πέντε του 2013. Το έκτο δίμηνο του 2013, θα περαστεί στα έξοδα του 2014.

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα για το καινούργιο σύστημα, οι εισφορές του ΟΑΕΕ δεν θα μπαίνουν πια σε χωριστό κωδικό της φορολογικής μας δήλωσης, αλλά θα περνιούνται κανονικά στα βιβλία εσόδων-εξόδων, γι' αυτό πρέπει να απεικονίζουν πραγματικές καταβολές και πραγματικές ημερομηνίες.


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 23, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα για το καινούργιο σύστημα, οι εισφορές του ΟΑΕΕ δεν θα μπαίνουν πια σε χωριστό κωδικό της φορολογικής μας δήλωσης, αλλά θα περνιούνται κανονικά στα βιβλία εσόδων-εξόδων, γι' αυτό πρέπει να απεικονίζουν πραγματικές καταβολές και πραγματικές ημερομηνίες.



Αυτό ακριβώς έχω καταλάβει κι εγώ, Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2013)

Ο λογιστής μου, που τον ρώτησα πριν από λίγο και συμβουλεύτηκε πιο ειδικό, μου είπε ότι ακόμη δεν είναι σαφής ο τρόπος απεικόνισης και ότι, σε τελευταία ανάλυση, μπορεί όλες αυτές οι δαπάνες να προστεθούν στα βιβλία στο τέλος της χρονιάς. Με κάθε επιφύλαξη (δική του και δική μου).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2014)

Ίσως η με διαφορά πλέον μπερδεψόλογη ΠΟΛ που 'χει βγει ποτέ: http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/18516
Τέλος πάντων, καταλήγει:
«Τα ποσά των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών που καταβλήθηκαν από ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες έως και την 31.3.2014 και αφορούν τη χρήση 2013 μπορούν να εκπεστούν από τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα της χρήσης αυτής. Από την 1.1.2014 και μετά θα εκπίπτουν μόνο οι καταβληθείσες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές που έχουν καταβληθεί έως το τέλος του οικείου έτους.»


----------

